# Can you say... ALOHA?



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Yes, Halloween & haunt fans! 
The Evil Queen is here from the Islands. A good friend turned me on, to this site, so here I am. Wish I could hang with others like myself and attend meet and greets in person but I have an ocean issues. And it is DAM lonely here! I'm a lost ghost at sea.... Looking forward to reading your haunting screams in the night...

:jol:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Jennifer. How's Charlie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yo! Nice to have met at the NHC and great to see you here. Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum you wont be lonely here lol


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Well this is going to be different. lol
There are other members from Hawaii, so you're not completely alone.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum. You'll make lots of friends here!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome. No need to be lonely. We're all just one post away.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Aloha Evil Queen. You'll make lots of friends here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, The Evil Queen.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Well hello there. I was wondering if you'd ever get around to hopping aboard. This should be fun...


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Hi Jennifer. How's Charlie?


Ghoul Daddy is just as horrible as ever. Thank you! And how about yourself?


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Evil Queen said:


> Well this is going to be different. lol
> There are other members from Hawaii, so you're not completely alone.


REALLY??
I only know of one other haunter here on the Big Island. There are several over on Oahu and Maui. I'll have to snoop around more. Thanks!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

The Creepster said:


>


DUDE, I am scared of his tiny bubbles.
You know where they come from right? 
Beware of the bath tub!!! 
TRUST ME!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Evil Queen said:


> Ghoul Daddy is just as horrible as ever. Thank you! And how about yourself?


 Doing okay. Always great hearing from you


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, I can't say Aloha, It's against my relgion. We can say "You're going to hell". We say it all the time. Or do we hear it all the time? I keep forgetting. Anyway, welcome to the HauntForum. Make yourself at home.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Love your makeup job!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Aloha !


----------

